# Are peanuts good for rats?



## Meliss

I gave my three rats one peanut each today. I just wanted to know if it is okay for them to eat?


----------



## crapola

dont give them the salted variety. i give my girls peanuts in the shell, and they love crunching on the shells to get the peanut.


----------



## Meliss

why not the salted?


----------



## sweet_dreams91

It probably dehydrates them.


----------



## SamsterAndRocky

too salty


----------



## A1APassion

peanuts need to be offered in moderation

very high in fat

& yes... don't give them the salted kind. You can go to most any pet store, especially one that deals in birds & find the bin foods that you can buy by the pound. I get the fruit mix, sunflower seeds & peanuts at a place like this & offer them a piece here & there as treats.


----------



## lilspaz68

Too much oil, too much fat, too much protein...there are much better nuts to give them then peanuts.


----------



## Ratty1100

I give my rats non salted peanuts. One of them is a little bit too thin so why not?


----------



## mopydream44

raw peanuts are on the bad foods list don't forget but roasted should be ok!


----------



## Ratty1100

Never heard of that. On local forums itÂ´s said that you may give your rats peanuts if its not fat. I was even advised to do that. :roll:


----------

